# Stabilitrak & Traction Control Error Message



## nuclearsteel (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a 2014 1.4T LT with a 6 sp manual. About 4K miles on the "silver rocket"...no issues until today. It was raining and I had driven about 15 miles after work on a highway then exited and went down a county road...I needed to turn around so I pulled on a side road, put her in reverse and shifted back up to speed and when I get to about 35 MPH. WHAMO! Bing Bing Bing. I thought either I won the progressive jackpot or something is up...on the DIC two messages pop up "Service Stabilitrak" and then "Traction Control Disabled". No check engine light...no nothing else but these messages.

****...now this is where things get strange. I drive for about 1 mile and all the lights go off. I think "I'm sure that problem just fixed it's self...must be the infamous 'loose wire'". Hey I was a maintenance engineer for year...I have a sense of humor for these things.

SO....I drive about another 3 miles and WHAMO! Bing Bing Bing. My Stabilitrak and Traction Control Lights are back on....and yup in about a mile they go back off. I pulled the car over and said **** with it and went down the steam to do some fishing.

A few hours later after I have my fill of PA trout, I get back into the "Silver Rocket" crank it back up....no messages. So I pull out on the highway start my 50 mile drive home and WHAMO! Bing Bing Bing! "Service Stabilitrak" and then "Traction Control Disabled" are back...and as in the other two events it turns back off.

Any finally this is the part that really makes no sense. I drove the 50 miles home with out an issue (highways, county roads, and towns). So when I get to my house I think...well the only think that seems to be "unique" is that I put the car in reverse or drifted it (it's a manual) when I was turning around. So I try that 5 times at the home and nothing. I pushed the onstar button and asked if they could check for CEL codes...they said there are none. They only other thing I have noticed (which I find completely unrelated) is a squeeking noise that has developed from the clutch pedal (yes I'm sure it's not my shoe), that I suspect is from where the rod penetrates the firewall (rubber grommet).

WTF?!!? I have looked on various forums and thought through this and I suspect 3 possible causes. 

Hub Sensor /connector / wiring. 
Random wiring harness got moisture in it. 
Battery cable (s) are either loose or junk. 

I plan on taking the car in because that **** squeeking pedal (when depressing) is driving me nuts and with a new car I am not pissing with it, and now the mysterous "Service Stabilitrak" and then "Traction Control Disabled".

Thoughts???

P.S. I run 91 Octane and get about 41 or 42 MPG on the highway and less this crap I love da cruze!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm guessing 2. I had this happen at around 4K on my 2012 as well, didn't reoccur until 38K. The last time I was driving in a blizzard and it went off. When I stopped the car the wheel wells were completely packed with snow. Got home and cleared all codes & snow, has not came back I'm at 43K now.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I had this issue off and on. After I installed the Collins Big Three upgrade, it never happened again. Makes me think I have a bad stock ground somewhere.


----------



## nuclearsteel (Jan 12, 2014)

Hmmm...interesting on the "Big Three Kit". No offense intended, but I will be damned if I am spend money to replace grounding or power cables on a car manufactured in 2014 and with 4K miles on it! GM can replace anything that they want if the problem continues. They get 3 strikes and / or 30 days of the car being out of service and I get a new car and some $$ for my time in the great state of Pennsylvania. 

I am shocked after reading the repetitive issues on new cars described on this forum that people don't hold the manufacture accountable. What do you think your bank or GM would do if you missed 3 payments? Here is a link on the Lemon Law if your interested.

Consumers: Protecting Consumers - Pennsylvania Office of Attorney General

The "silver rocket" will get dropped off this week after I make an appointment for the issues above. I hope they get it resolved but if they don't in a "timely fashion" as specified by the Attorney General, I will bring the pain! I also hope don't get the song in dance "we can't reproduce that problem and there are no errors stores"...because I have a picture I took with my phone and the clock is ticking boys!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

nuclearsteel said:


> I am shocked after reading the repetitive issues on new cars described on this forum that people don't hold the manufacture accountable.


I don't like to waste my time at the dealer when their just gonna say "no codes, no fix". Wouldn't matter if its a brand new car or not, under certain conditions all cars can have intermittent electrical issues, does not matter the brand.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

When those same dings happened to me it turned out to be the coil pack and from my understanding everything can give you that message ..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm thinking intermittent ground as well.

And yeah, my clutch pedal squeaks sometimes. I need to figure out where it is and shoot it with some silicone grease.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

nuclearsteel said:


> Hmmm...interesting on the "Big Three Kit". No offense intended, but I will be damned if I am spend money to replace grounding or power cables on a car manufactured in 2014 and with 4K miles on it!


I didn't mean you should get the kit, I meant it as the grounds might be a good place to check.

As for the Lemon Law, they are not all as good as your states. For example, here the repair bill has to exceed $2000 in 30 days. I have had 3 issues in total, and they got no where near $2000.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Nuclearsteel, 

I am truly sorry to hear you are having this concern with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you along with your Chevrolet dealership. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. Look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MESTguy321 (Apr 15, 2014)

I had a similar problem today with the "service stabilitrak" and "service traction control" messages. I pulled into my driveway after the 10 minute drive from work. I put the car in neutral because I thought I had heard a strange sound in the idle and wanted to listen. Next think I know the car sounds like it wants to stall and the check engine light begins to flash. Then the stabilitrak and traction control messages come on. Finally, a symbol that looks like a yellow car hydroplaning with yellow skid marks turns on and the check engine light goes solid. I turned the car off and turned it back on and it happened again immediately. It was raining today and the roads are still wet. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

take your car to the dealer


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine had those warning too.. Plus my cruise control kept kicking out.. Turned out to be a sensor on one of the front wheels.. Dealer fixed it and been good since


----------



## nuclearsteel (Jan 12, 2014)

MESTguy321 said:


> I had a similar problem today with the "service stabilitrak" and "service traction control" messages. I pulled into my driveway after the 10 minute drive from work. I put the car in neutral because I thought I had heard a strange sound in the idle and wanted to listen. Next think I know the car sounds like it wants to stall and the check engine light begins to flash. Then the stabilitrak and traction control messages come on. Finally, a symbol that looks like a yellow car hydroplaning with yellow skid marks turns on and the check engine light goes solid. I turned the car off and turned it back on and it happened again immediately. It was raining today and the roads are still wet. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Your problem I think is easier to diagnosis then mine...you have a check engine light (CEL). That means there is an error code stored. I have no CEL. Take it to the dealership and see what the error is. I am going to take mine in because although is not a CEL something is clearly wrong.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Stability Control issues are nothing to take lightly. I would get your car into the dealer ASAP and don't take no for an answer. Good job catching the pic on your phone, it may be your only "proof" if there are no codes set. If it's doing it often enough, demand someone rides with you to witness it if they're unwilling to probe the issue.

However, I'd be pretty amazed if there was actually no possible way to determine there was an error message displayed on the DIC. There are many OE specific codes that may/may not set a DTC or MIL. Curious about your dealer's response...


----------



## nuclearsteel (Jan 12, 2014)

Hopefully I will have an update by this time tomorrow. I'm starting to be not impressed by this car. Clutch pedal squeaks, this stablitrak issue, and I found out that I need the transaxle replaced due to the recall. This is with 2 months since the car was new and a total of 4,000 miles. I haven't had this many issues combined on my 2008 4runner and 2005 Subaru Legacy that have a combined 285K miles on them. WTF!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've kinda been through what you're going through. There were a LOT of initial quality issues with my car that have really just gotten on my nerves. Stupid things like brake rotors warping in 8k, struts being replaced inside of 1000 miles, multiple AC issues inside of 10K...etc.

Fortunately, the last year or so, it's been pretty good to me, and I hope it stays that way. If there are a lot more repairs in the next year leading up to the expiration of the 36K warranty, I'll dump it.


----------



## nuclearsteel (Jan 12, 2014)

I agree...I just fear that if that is the situation,you would take the financial hit for GM's incompetence. Right now I'm feeling I should have bought a Subaru!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Obviously GM cheaped out with the lowest bidder on the axles and I'm sure that's an indication of other parts as well. Any failure in the first 10K can usually be attributed to these low quality issues. Then there is the problem with all cars that during manufacturing crap doesn't get installed just right. 

If you look how the wheel speed sensor wire is run on this car(and many others) there is a very good change if it getting bound up if not installed exactly correct and during cornering the plug/electrical connection becoming stressed and causing intermittent issues. 

I suspect your issue is either a defective wheelspeed sensor/bearing(back to the lowest bidder quality problem) or the wire was not installed correctly at the factory properly. The plus side you should not get any issues with the dealer being able to fix this as its happening so often.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

nuclearsteel said:


> Hopefully I will have an update by this time tomorrow.


Well, at least you can get all these things looked into at the same time. Touch wood, my car has been extremely trouble-free going on two years.

Recalls are what they are... most often Supplier Quality issues, and every car maker suffers from them.


----------

